# 1 Frage zum Wels und eine Frage zum Koi



## Lutz Elsner (9. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

unser __ Wels (es sollte eigentlich ein __ Katzenwels sein) ist schon ca. 10 Jahre Mitglied unserer Familie... jetzt habe ich gelesen, dass ein Katzenwels 8 Barteln hat... meiner hat aber definitiv nur 6... kann mir jemand helfen was für ein Wels das ist?  er ist ca. 35-40cm groß und haut sich alles rein was er bekommen kann.. ich hab mal ein paar Bilder reingestellt....
und
kann mir jemand sagen was das hier genau für ein Koi ist... der ist ca. 40-45cm groß und bestimmt auch schon 6-8 Jahre Familienmitglied...

wäre schön wenn sich die Experten mal melden könnten


----------



## Buffo Buffo (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: 1 Frage zum  Wels und eine Frage zum Koi*

Hallo Lutz, 
ich bin zwar kein Experte, aber
zur  Welsfrage könntest du hier fündig werden, unter dem Foto des Fisches:
http://http://www.blinker.de/experten/index.php?expertetheme=6783&experte=4321
hoffe das hilft ein wenig
Andrea


----------



## Dodi (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: 1 Frage zum  Wels und eine Frage zum Koi*

Hallo Lutz,

der Koi wird wohl ein Ghost-Koi sein - vgl. mal dieses Foto. Leicht metallisch glänzend und Schatten auf dem Kopf macht einen Ghost aus.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir etwas helfen.


----------



## stu_fishing (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: 1 Frage zum  Wels und eine Frage zum Koi*

Hallo Lutz!

Du hast definitiv einen __ Katzenwels! neben den beiden langen Barteln und den 4 an der Unterlippe sollten noch 2 kürzere an der Oberlippe sitzen. Falls diese wirklich fehlen hat sie unter Umständen mal wer abgebissen oder er hat einen genetischen Defekt  etc. Macht aber nix bleibt trotzdem ein Katzenwels (Ameiurus melas oder nebulosus)-> Flossenstellung und Fettflosse.

lg Thomas


----------



## Lutz Elsner (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: 1 Frage zum  Wels und eine Frage zum Koi*

danke für die schnellen Antworten.
ich habe mir schon gedacht, dass es nur ein __ Katzenwels sein kann, da er wohl sonst viel größer sein müsste...
bei dem Koi bin ich mir noch nicht ganz so sicher, ich habe schon mal den gleichen bei Zoo-Zajac gesehen... (weltgrößter Tierladen) und da hat der nette in etwas größerer Ausführung 800€ gekostet... Allerdings konnte ich keinen Verkäufer fragen was es genau für einer ist....


----------



## hadron (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: 1 Frage zum  Wels und eine Frage zum Koi*

Hallo Lutz,

wie Thomas schon gesagt hat ein __ Katzenwels - die beiden Barteln oben sind manchmal etwas schwer auszumachen. Hier noch 2 Fotos die es sehr schön zeigen:

erstes Foto sind die 4 unteren und die 2 langen Barteln gut zu sehen. Im zweiten Foto siehst du dann gut nochmal 2 kurze, die zwischen Oberlippe und den Augen nach oben gehen.


----------



## Lutz Elsner (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: 1 Frage zum  Wels und eine Frage zum Koi*

Hallo Jörg,

gehört der Kollege auf dem Foto zu dir?
Womit fütterst du ihn denn? oder hast du nur große Fische im Teich?
würde mich mal interessieren... meiner ist nämlich ziemlich gefrässig... zuletzt hat er einen __ Schleierschwanz bis zur Hälfte im Maul gehabt, der fast so groß ist wie der Wels selber... er hat ihn zwar wieder ausgespuckt, aber der Schleierschwanz mußte einige Blessuren hinnehmen.. in meinem Album kannst du ihn sehen...


gruß
Lutz


----------



## hadron (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: 1 Frage zum  Wels und eine Frage zum Koi*

Hallo Lutz,

mein "Kurt" hat zur Zeit ca. 35 cm - das grösste was ich selber gesehen habe sind Fische bis ca. 6-7 cm. Also perfekt für Nachwuchsregulierung. Wenn ich Sinkfutter (Störfutter) gebe ist er auch sofort - auch tagsüber - am Platz. Fische die etwa die Hälfte seiner Grösse haben verjagt er höchstens duch "schubsen" vom Trockenfutterplatz (die können auch gerne grösser sein als er - hauptsache weg von meinem "Platz").


----------



## Lutz Elsner (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: 1 Frage zum  Wels und eine Frage zum Koi*

Hallo Jörg,

zur Zeit habe ich Köderfische gekauft, weil ich nicht will dass er mir die ganzen kleinen Kois wegfrisst.. ich fütter ihm jeden 3. bis 4. Tag einen halben (aber trotzdem noch ziemlich großen) Köderfisch. Wenn ich den ins Wasser schmeisse, dauert es wenige Sekunden, bis der Wels aktiv und auch ziemlich wild wird... wenn er die Spur erst mal aufgenommen hat ist er wohl kaum noch zu stoppen...  . Die Idee mit dem Störfutter werde ich aber auch einmal ausprobieren... 

LG
Lutz


----------

